
Tesla has created a battery that could last one million miles - antouank
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/tesla-batteries-electric-vehicles
======
winternett
Clickbaiting... They haven't MADE the battery, it's still theoretical.

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
>Up to three years of testing have been completed for some of the tests. Tests
include long-term charge-discharge cycling at 20, 40, and 55°C, long-term
storage at 20, 40, and 55°C, and high precision coulometry at 40°C. Several
different electrolytes are considered in this LiNi0.5Mn0.3Co0.2O2/graphite
chemistry, including those that can promote fast charging.

------
Yuval_Halevi
Sound amazing but the real question is what the price of this battery will be
and if it will be approachable for the average joe (I mean a joe with a Tesla
;)

------
merricksb
Discussed 8 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20911534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20911534)

